# Clunkers-Klunkerz .....



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Estimados bici foreros:

Ahora que el estimado Serrengetijack puso en la palestra del H.Foro la palabra o mejor dicho la bicicleta Klunker y dado que la gran mayoría del foro son jóvenes recién salidos de la adolescencia ja ja ja no es cierto pero en realidad seguramente no vivieron la época inicial del mtbike cuando se rodaba en una Clunker o Klunker .


El témino Clunker es como se conocía a las bicis
que usaban los pioneros del mountain bike , en ese entonces la
palabra mountain bike ni siquiera se conocía, fué a principio de los
años setenta, muchos de nosotros ni siquiera habíamos nacido...ja ja
ja ja, yo ya hasta me rasuraba y me echaba mis buenos punch-on pipis o lo que es lo mismo el prau-prau 

Fueron los pioneros del mountain bike moderno (porque
aunque no lo crean ya había mountain bikers a finales del siglo XIX)
los que nombraban a sus bicis Clunkers , también eran conocidas como
Klunkers,Bombers,Cruisers o Ballooners, éstas bicis que eran unos
verdaderos tanques las customizaban (chín ,golpe al hígado a nuestro
idioma) o adaptaban para andar off-road, lo más común era conseguir
una vieja Schwinn.............. corrijo, una vieja bici Schwinn de los años 40's o
50's , ponerle algún cambio, frenos de tambor con palancas de moto,
manubrio de motocross y las llantas más chonchas que pudieran
conseguir y con esas bicis de más de 20 kilos se lanzaban felices por
las montañas de Marin County.

Algunas de esas bicis Clunkers no tenían frenos de
tambor ,sino los llamados coaster brakes muy populares en USA en
aquellos tiempos, poco usados y casi desconocidos en nuestras bicis
aquí en México, los coaster brakes son esos frenos que funcionan
sobre las mazas traseras dándole a contrapedal.

Precisamente a una de las primeras carreras de
downhill la Repack Downhill , le pusieron ese nombre por lo que le
sucedía a los frenos de las Clunkers.... , después de una bajada de
los cerros a toda velocidad y usando constantemente el freno, la
grasa de la maza trasera comenzaba a rezumar y a salirse por todos
lados o evaporar y entonces había que hacer un repack, reempacar
grasa a la maza.

Dicen que bajar una colina a gran velocidad en una
Clunker, con su manubrio de un metro de ancho y tomar una curva, era
una forma de arte corporal.

Gary Fisher, Charlie Kelly, Tom Ritchey, Joe Breeze ,
los Cupertino Riders y varios más rodaron en sus Clunkers.

saludos.
the last biker


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Excelente lastbiker! Gracias!
Y todavía hay quien practica el Klunking estos días...
Chequen este video de uno de los socios de Transition Bikes, haciendo Klunking extremo hoy en día!
Join Lars N Bars and Co.flv - YouTube

Saludos,


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Ok. Parece que el video de Utube le quitaron el audio por cuestiones de copyright.
Aquií esta el mismo video en Pinkbike
Lars N Bars gets Klunking Video - Pinkbike.com
Disfrutenlo!
Saludos,


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Klunkerz: A Film About Mountain Bike History - YouTube


----------



## spinerguy (Jan 14, 2011)

Serengetijack said:


> Ok. Parece que el video de Utube le quitaron el audio por cuestiones de copyright.
> Aquií esta el mismo video en Pinkbike
> Lars N Bars gets Klunking Video - Pinkbike.com
> Disfrutenlo!
> Saludos,


Ahh jajaja tienen mas fluidez y agarran mas aire en esas cruisers rigidas que yo en mi mtb


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

spinerguy said:


> Ahh jajaja tienen mas fluidez y agarran mas aire en esas cruisers rigidas que yo en mi mtb


Sip, lo mismo por acá! Este video es además una prueba contundente de que se puede uno divertir igual en el monte con una bici sencilla, pero fuerte y resistente. Claro que la habilidad de estos chavos en algo aparte, así que tomene sto con "una cucharadita de sal" o podría haber consecuencias graves para los huesos y la anatomía! 

Saludos,


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

Buen Video......... que buena condición del Perro..... era el más extremo !!


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

te regresa a cuando te ibas de "werco" a "las rampas" con tu bimex...


----------



## spinerguy (Jan 14, 2011)

MarcoL said:


> te regresa a cuando te ibas de "werco" a "las rampas" con tu bimex...


Chin, nunca tuve una bimex y casi todos mis amigos si :madman:

Lo único que tenia fue una vagabundo y cuando me la robaron del patio de mi casa, mis padres ya no quisieron reemplazarla pq una vez me estampe contra un coche en movimiento.

En retrospectiva, sera que ahora estoy tratando de compensar las carencias sufridas en mi niñez? ( tengo 1 rutera de titanio, 1 ciclocross, 1 cf mtb y 2 pista o fixies jeje)


----------

